# Lychee Pear recipe needed



## Apollo (28/2/17)

Hey there,

I am feeling a bit nostalgic from my "twisping days"

I am so lusss for a nice Litchi & Pear vape nowadays I can barely contain myself.

Any tips, tricks, snags, suggestions, recipes to share?

I would really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffPastry (28/2/17)

dude just buy the twisp flavor and vape it...Im currently vaping some of it and its just as good if not better...*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo (28/2/17)

PuffPastry said:


> dude just buy the twisp flavor and vape it...Im currently vaping some of it and its just as good if not better...*



@PuffPastry Nah Bruh, you must be trippin'  No way in hell I'm paying R170+ for 20ml , besides, the nic content will be too strong for my setup and I still value my life LOL. Once you started with DIY, spending any money on manufactured juice just seems like blasphemy.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/2/17)

It's a tricky one to nail... You can try this one from All Day Vapes - its a stunner!
@YeOldeOke will hook you up... If you have never ordered from them, familiarise yourself with his concept first here - basically the juice is made up for you and you let it steep at home. Alternatively you can buy the concentrate and you then make it yourself at home by adding your own PG/VG and nic.

*Highly* recommended...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718 (28/2/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am feeling a bit nostalgic from my "twisping days"
> 
> ...



I'm actually busy with a new Pear/Litchi recipe. Met @KZOR earlier and he tested some of my juices incl the pear/litchi one. Will do a few adjustments and post recipe once I'm satisfied. Kzor told me it has potential which means a lot to me and I will definitely play with it until its perfect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

